# R31 Auto to Manual Driveshaft problems



## rorz (Oct 1, 2006)

Hey guys, i recently overheated my 1986 R31 Skyline GT Passage (pillarless Rb20DE red top) automatic, so i decided it was time to change, so i bought a 1990 R31 series 3 R31 Australian assembled GXE (3.0 litre manual).

I've pretty much done the whole conversion to my GT passage and everything bolts up sweet except the manual driveshaft? It's far too long and the end that connects to the diff is different.

Can someone please tell me what to do? one of my mates reckon i need to swap the 'yoke' over but he doesnt seem sure. Any help would be mint, cheers.

Rory.


----------



## rorz (Oct 1, 2006)

oh and also my exhaust doesnt bolt up to the extractors (manifold), would i be able to drive the car down to the exhaust shop like this or would there not be enough back pressure?

cheers.


----------



## rsx84 (Nov 2, 2003)

so your going from a auto to a manual, your going to have the use the manual tail sharft yoke, have a look at what you have and see what bits fit...
you can drive the car to the exhaust place no worries, the only concern is being pulled over a defected for excessive noise.....


----------



## rorz (Oct 1, 2006)

Sweet man thanks for the help


----------

